# Dyno #'s



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

finally got the turner to put the car on the dyno!!! we made 585/635. Then after the dyno we made a few runs up and down the street and lets just say I need some suspension..... I hit it at 3,500rpm and it feels like Im sitting in the back seat untill i let off. :cheers


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*dyno*

Thes numbers do not sound right,, is this the 1st time that the tuner ever put a car on a DYNO,

I was looking at several of your THREADS, some of them talk about all of the mods you are doing, another Tread talks about a different set of Mods and another talks about you selling your car,, WHAT GIVE'S


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

They dont sound right??? No this guy tunes cars all day long whats wrong with the dyno numbers??? I dont get it......and I was thinkin about selling If you read the thread u'll understand


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*dyno*

I am not picking on you,,, but it seems like every thread you put on here is either about selling the car,, then spending thousands on mods, then change your mind about the mods and do different one's,, then Post that you did something else again,,you just sound like you are a young kid. not very familiar with cars, but think that you know a lot


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL, Someone just got the spotlight shined on them.....hmmm 585hp and 635tq......I would love to see that dyno printout.


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

dam i feel good now i thought i was going to get more power!!! I'll show everything Dyno numbers and maby a vid if i can get my friend to do it.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

*Dyno*



mlekawa said:


> LOL, Someone just got the spotlight shined on them.....hmmm 585hp and 635tq......I would love to see that dyno printout.


Me also.. can't wait to see this one,,, most likey he will find a GTO dyno run on YOUTUBE or MYSPACE and post it as his ,,


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i'm not going to refute or support his claim but i feel it's entirely possible with a properly tuned car. our cars have alot of pulled timing which slows us up greatly. i'm going to do a on the road tune soon and but i want to post what i have currently with the tm and cags tuned out. then i will do the iac relocation and go forth with that. a friend with about 7 psi on an ls1 goat was running at 422/424 without a great tune. this was off a mustang dyno so that's about 500 horse at the crank. i got 317/319 on the same dyno straight off the showroom floor for a ls2 model. which is about right. irs loses alot of horses. my friend's car moved about like his dyno graph stated. at 5200 rpm it just dropped off to nothingness and then picked up. this is about where traction issues took place. 5200-5500 rpm. yes the "proper" "old school" way of building a boosted motor is lower the cr to around 7.5 to about 9.0 but with alky injection and other great advancements it can be done using the stock 10.5-10.9 cr without many issues. check out ls1tech or some other sites for more "unbelieveable numbers" using stock bottom ends:cheers 
now was the 585 at the crank? 635 tq does seem weird because usually after about 530 hp or so the tq doesn't increase as much as hp. :cool


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

dizzy1 said:


> Me also.. can't wait to see this one,,, most likey he will find a GTO dyno run on YOUTUBE or MYSPACE and post it as his ,,


I'm missing something here. Why are you calling him a liar?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

First off, what mods does he have?


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

1 more time!!!!

Motor:
stock crank
forged rods, pistons 
ported heads, intake, throttle body
KB boosta pump
centerforce clutch
diablo predator
intake
175 wet/nos kit
= 585/635 rear wheel hp/tq

also put some drag bags on......

makin vid this weekend hang in there!!!!


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh ya......... I dont want to forget my KOOKS LT, custom 3in exhaust and mild cam:cheers


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

*mods*

and a Partridge in a Pear tree


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

...bigger hamsters on a smaller wheel... same effort, more rotation...


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

*dyno*



SloTymer said:


> I'm missing something here. Why are you calling him a liar?



No one is calling him a Liar,, the HP and TQ numbers just don't sound right..


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> Me also.. can't wait to see this one,,, most likey he will find a GTO dyno run on YOUTUBE or MYSPACE and post it as his ,,


i think ur calling me liar............or maby u dont know anything ur talking about


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ok time out. give hime a chance. some people say a gto cant beat a pirus:cheers


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

*dyno*

We Are Waiting


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm going to go out on a limb here. With the mods he has, especially the 175 shot of nitrous, those numbers seem okay. Remember... nitrous = big torque gains. I guess we'll know for sure when we see the dyno graph.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

BUMP for a dyno sheet and video. Where are the goods Yo?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

maybe the bottle ran out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

*Mods*

Maybe he forgot to fill it, or filled it with NITRO not Nitrous


----------

